# Anybody want to trade displays?



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

I’ve got a brand spankin new Shimano E7000 display and am after the E8000. Anyone want to swap? The 7000 is smaller. Lmk, thanks.


----------



## shreddr (Oct 10, 2009)

Big difference in functionality. If you are looking to do some modding the E7000 doesn’t support a lot of the better solutions. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Not really into modding. Just like the larger screen. My eyes aren’t as good as they use to be.


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

Obviously it would be less expensive to just buy an E8000 display, but if you have an E7000, it is easy to use a Garmin 830 or 1030 as a display, and it will collect all kinds of data for you as well. You just leave the E7000 on the bars and use it when you don't have your Garmin. 

If you have an E8000, you have to spend $100 on the Di2 bluetooth dongle, and remove the E8000 to use a Garmin. Dumb.


----------



## matt4x4 (Dec 21, 2013)

Gutch said:


> I've got a brand spankin new Shimano E7000 display and am after the E8000. Anyone want to swap? The 7000 is smaller. Lmk, thanks.


I am curious if the CA can hook up to it, I doubt it, but thats what I have and its collecting dust.


----------



## hibo3 (Aug 30, 2019)

Or you could use the Shimano smartphone app connected by bluetooth to the 7000 display for more and larger info.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Great ideas, just looking for the E8000. I don’t like a lot of stuff on my bars and I don’t really care about info, I’m just used to the E8000 display. I hate learning new electronics!


----------



## RickBullottaPA (Mar 4, 2015)

I prefer the E8000 display also. But I'd recommend sticking with the SW-E7000-L switch instead of the SW-E8000-L switch. Smaller, lighter, less vulnerable to damage and dirt/grit, and more natural to use.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

I run the E7000 switch on left for power modes and switched to e8000 on right for shifting.


----------



## RickBullottaPA (Mar 4, 2015)

Gutch said:


> I run the E7000 switch on left for power modes and switched to e8000 on right for shifting.


That's the winning combo! Enjoy. The only other downer with the SC-E8000 display (at present - should be fixable with software update) is that if you use something like a Garmin watch or GPS linked to your eBike, you lose some functionality with the E8000 display.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Meh, I don’t track anything except for maybe how many beers I’ve drank after an epic day of riding. I’ll live with the 7000 display, not as bad as I thought it was going to be. I see you’re in PA? I’ve got a lot of homies that ride Central NY. I’m in SC, where it’s year around! Love it.


----------



## RickBullottaPA (Mar 4, 2015)

Ha. Truth. I stopped counting those too.


----------

